# IR Sensor Location



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

If anyone has seen or has one...Can you tell me where on the front panel of the Premiere, where the IR sensor is located?


----------



## tvtech_dir (Mar 30, 2010)

Just to the right of the TiVo logo (in the center).


----------



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

tvtech_dir said:


> Just to the right of the TiVo logo (in the center).


Awesome...Thanks! Trying to estimate how it needs to fit into my rack.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Of course, once the awesome new Bluetooth QWERTY remote hits, it won't even matter.


----------



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

Omikron said:


> Of course, once the awesome new Bluetooth QWERTY remote hits, it won't even matter.


+1 :up:


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

tkdpal said:


> Awesome...Thanks! Trying to estimate how it needs to fit into my rack.


I would go with horizontally, but I'm not a tech expert.


----------

